# screeching noise



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

I recently replaced teh alterrnator on my 95 Altima 5sp with 140k. Very shortly after that, I've had a screeching noise when I turn the wheels sharply. Sometimes I get the sound briefly when just starting the car and the wheels aren't even turned. The sound seems to be coming from the front right wheel area, which is also close to where the alternator is. Any ideas what's causing this noise? Might there be a connection to the alternator?


----------



## JIBRILZ (Dec 11, 2004)

sounds like the belts need tighting
have it checked out


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

check n make sure the wheel-well guard thing was put back in properly if it was taken off.


----------



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks VERY much for your recommendations -- VERY much appreciated.
Dennis


----------

